
Butthole recognition is now here - rahmaniacc
https://www.pcmag.com/news/smart-toilet-has-very-unique-way-of-detecting-and-tracking-disease
======
tyingq
_" was highly accurate at telling apart diferent users, although the feature
was only tested on 10 subjects."_

Not sure it's "here" just yet.

------
tanseydavid
It is with great difficultly but I will remain without comment on this one.

------
8bitsrule
Very useful thing for an election year.

------
xnaas
What a truly remarkable time to be alive.

